# 8530 Clausing mill head assistance please



## calstar (Jan 15, 2015)

How do I remove the pulley? I put a gear puller on it but didn't feel good about the possibility of tweaking/breaking the alu, and the spindle turned when I did apply a little pressure, guess I should use the spindle lock nut??. Help will be greatly appreciated. Nothing holding it but the press fit bearings as far I can tell.




Secondly, how do you remove the quill travel limiting apparatus/screw , I'm just not seeing it, loosening the set screw in the calibrated dial allows the dial to spin freely but what good does that do, its still stuck in the relieved area, won't come off cause the limit screw it rides on prevents any lateral movement.  




This is the classic case of a project expanding way more than my original plan; first it was only clean, paint and put it back together, now its replace table and pulley bearings, I ordered all new bearings except the paired spindle bearings(tir is less than .0003 measured on the quill without extending it) Yikes, a little intimidating since parts if broken are obviously not easily replaced, but I am learning and having fun up to this point(thats why Im asking for help, want to keep it fun and not start regretting going blindly into an area unfamiliar to me!)   I've rebuilt a fair number of machines but never a mill, hoping my good karma(and help) gets me through this one "disaster free"..:allgood:

thanks, Brian


----------



## Smudgemo (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, don't wreck anything for lack of knowledge.  Especially something cool like that machine.  If a hydraulic press is the answer, shoot me a PM and I'll forward you the latest HF 20% coupon I got today.

-Ryan


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 16, 2015)

I have not yet had my 8520 head apart, but you can find a very good article about it here:  http://members.core.com/~chessie/headrbld.html

Let us know how it goes. I have the same project in my future, just not immediately.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 16, 2015)

Brian,

There is a PDF of the Clausing 8520/8525 manual in Downloads.  As well as a writeup by someone detailing his experience in rebuilding the head.

Robert D.


----------



## calstar (Jan 16, 2015)

See this link for answer to my questions:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/31221-Clausing-8530-spindle-removal

Brian


----------



## JPigg55 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a pdf file for 8520 head rebuild complete with pictures, should work for the 8530 as well.
It's a 2.81 Meg file so slow internet connections may take a while to download.
A search showed Downloads is not currently available due to recent site changes or I'd post it there.
Send me a PM with E-mail address and I'll send you, and anyone else who wants it, a copy.


----------

